# FIFA Mondiale per Club 2013



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2013)

Domani sera in Marocco inizia la 10° edizione della Coppa del mondo per club FIFA, questo è il programma completo:

"OTTAVO DI FINALE"
a Agadir, 11/12 (ore 20.30) Raja Casablanca (MA) 2 - 1 Auckland City (NZ).

QUARTI DI FINALE 
1. a Agadir, 14/12 (ore 20.30) Raja Casablanca (MA) 2 - 1 Monterrey (MX).

2. a Agadir, 14/12 (ore 17.00) Guangzhou (CN) 2 - 1 Al Ahly (EG). 

FINALE 5°/6° POSTO
a Marrakech, 18/12 (ore 17.30) Monterrey (MX) - Al Ahly (EG).

SEMIFINALI
1. a Marrakech, 18/12 (ore 20.30) Raja Casablanca (MA) - *Atlético Mineiro* (BR).

2. a Agadir, 17/12 (ore 20.30) Guangzhou (CN) 0 - 3 Bayern Monaco (DE).

FINALE 3°/4° POSTO 
a Marrakech, 21/12 (ore 17.30) Perdente Semifinale 1 - Guangzhou (CN).

FINALE 
a Marrakech, 21/12 (ore 20.30) Vincitore Semifinale 1 - *Bayern Monaco* (DE).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Coppa ridicola; la finale sarà Bayern Monaco- Atletico Mineiro e vincerà il Bayern.


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2013)

Nelle 9 edizioni disputate hanno vinto:
2000: Corinthians
2005: San Paolo (contro Liverpool)
2006: Internacional (contro Barcellona)
2007: Milan (contro Boca Juniors)
2008: Manchester Utd (contro LDU Quito)
2009: Barcellona (contro Estudiantes)
2010: Inter (contro TP Mazembe)
2011: Barcellona (contro Santos)
2012: Corinthians (contro Chelsea)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

quoto ronaldinho


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quoto ronaldinho



Io tifo Ronaldinho, the real one...


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

Raja Casablanca ai Quarti, adesso giocherà contro il Monterrey (MX).

La squadra di casa ha sconfitto 2 a 1 l'Auckland City, i gol del Raja sono stati di Iajour al 38’ e Hafidi al 90’, il pareggio temporaneo l'aveva segnato Krishna 63’.

Anche l'anno scorso l'Auckland City era stato eliminato alla prima partita.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Forza Dinho ovviamente!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

Peccato per i Neo Zelandesi


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

Come mai non ci sono i temibili africani del Mazembe, quella corazzata fortissima battuta dall'Internazionale Football Club nel 2010???


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come mai non ci sono i temibili africani del Mazembe, quella corazzata fortissima battuta dall'Internazionale Football Club nel 2010???



Perché da due anni a questa parte la Champions Africana (CAF Champions League) l'ha vinta l'Al-Ahly, che è un po' il Real Madrid di questa competizione con 8 vittorie.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque ci starebbe pure Lippi con il suo Guangzhou


----------



## Van The Man (12 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque ci starebbe pure Lippi con il suo Guangzhou



La loro partita contro l'Al Ahly sarà molto interessante. Sono le eccellenze di club dei rispettivi continenti, con parecchi giocatori talentuosi in campo


----------



## Denni90 (12 Dicembre 2013)

perchè in marocco?? o.o giocano sui campi di sabbia e patate?


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè in marocco?? o.o giocano sui campi di sabbia e patate?



Scelte FIFA (le altre candidate che poi si sono ritirate erano Iran, Sud Africa e Emirati Arabi Uniti) anche se la storia dell'Internazionale è affascinante, sicuramente più bella con l'andata e il ritorno nei rispettivi paesi delle vincitrici di Champions e Libertadores come fino al 1980 (assurda la regola dello spareggio valida fino al 1969) e assurda la violenza che c'era nei paesi "ospitanti". Cerca Milan Estudiantes 1969, scioccante..


----------



## Denni90 (12 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Scelte FIFA (le altre candidate che poi si sono ritirate erano Iran, Sud Africa e Emirati Arabi Uniti) anche se la storia dell'Internazionale è affascinante, sicuramente più bella con l'andata e il ritorno nei rispettivi paesi delle vincitrici di Champions e Libertadores come fino al 1980 (assurda la regola dello spareggio valida fino al 1969) e assurda la violenza che c'era nei paesi "ospitanti". Cerca Milan Estudiantes 1969, scioccante..



purtroppo sono immagini note quelle di milan estudiantes 
era meglio in giappone la coppa...


----------



## Van The Man (13 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè in marocco?? o.o giocano sui campi di sabbia e patate?



Veramente si gioca a Marrakech ed Agadir, in due stadi belli e moderni, di standard europei. In generale il Marocco ha gli stadi migliori d'Africa, insieme al Sud Africa, che però ha ospitato i Mondiali


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2013)

Gol di Elkson, ex Botafogo, per il Guangzhou di Lippi.

Guangzhou 1 - 0 Al Ahly.

La squadra cinese sta giocando un calcio totale che raramente si è visto giocare dalle squadre di Lippi forse perchè davanti ha 2 brasiliani e 1 argentino che potrebbero giocare tranquillamente in Europa: Muriqui, Elkson e Conca.


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2013)

Raddoppio del Guangzhou grazie al gol di Conca... i cinesi difendono e i sudamericani attaccano... 

Guardiola inizia a tremare... 

Fine Partita:
Guangzhou 2 - Al Ahly 0.

Il Guangzhou di Lippi avanza alla semifinale contro il Bayern Monaco mentre l'Al Ahly giocherà la finale 5°/6° posto.


----------



## Ale (14 Dicembre 2013)

quanto spero che lo vinca lippi,ma sara durissima


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2013)

Continua il sogno dei sorprendenti padroni di casa del Raja Casablanca che hanno sconfitto anche il Monterrey ai tempi supplementari per 2 a 1. Adesso dovranno affrontare la semifinale della competizione contro l'Atletico Mineiro di Ronaldinho.


----------



## Van The Man (17 Dicembre 2013)

Questa sera semifinale Guangzhou Evergrande-Bayern Monaco. Per chi fosse interessato diretta alle 20,30 sul primo canale tedesco, visibile in chiaro via satellite, e sul canale 545 di Sky


----------



## O Animal (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ottimo.. Stasera Lippi vs. Guardiola...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè i cinesi prenderanno un'asfaltata...


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tiferò per i cinesi, mi stanno simpatici


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Questa sera semifinale Guangzhou Evergrande-Bayern Monaco. Per chi fosse interessato diretta alle 20,30 sul primo canale tedesco, visibile in chiaro via satellite, e sul canale 545 di Sky



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2013)

anch'io tifo per i Cinesi


----------



## O Animal (17 Dicembre 2013)

Chissà quante volte gli ha fatto vedere ai cinesi Italia Germania 2006...


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

forza cinesi


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sto liberi è davvero soppravalutato...ma come fa ad essere candidato per il pallone d'oro? Bah


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto liberi è davvero soppravalutato...ma come fa ad essere candidato per il pallone d'oro? Bah



nell'uno contro uno è fortissimo ma poi non è che sia proprio un fenomeno, c'è gente che ha più tecnica e anche più classe di lui


----------



## O Animal (17 Dicembre 2013)

Che c... Ribery... Adesso è tutta in discesa...


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2013)

2-0


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto liberi è davvero soppravalutato...ma come fa ad essere candidato per il pallone d'oro? Bah



Gol di Liberi ad aprire le danze,Milanworld colpisce sempre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2013)

Un po' ci speravo nel miracolo di Lippi, purtroppo la realtà è un'altra cosa..


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2013)

Finita 3-0,gol di Ribery,Mandzukic e Gotze.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Quando vi sono differenze abissali tra le due squadre, poco da fare. Anzi 3-0 è poco per una squadretta come il Guangzou che comunque può godersi il successo della champions vinta dalle loro parti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sta per iniziare Al Ahly - Monterrey, penso sia vittoria facile dei messicani.


----------



## Van The Man (18 Dicembre 2013)

Cicloturistica del Bayern, una sorta di allenamento agonistico per la finale. Come far combattere un peso massimo contro un peso medio. Potrebbe essere più interessante l'altra semifinale, Raja Casablanca-Atletico Mineiro, stasera alle 20.30


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Cicloturistica del Bayern, una sorta di allenamento agonistico per la finale. Come far combattere un peso massimo contro un peso medio. Potrebbe essere più interessante l'altra semifinale, Raja Casablanca-Atletico Mineiro, stasera alle 20.30



Secondo me Raja Casablanca non può creare grattacapo alcuno al Mineiro.


----------



## Van The Man (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Raja Casablanca non può creare grattacapo alcuno al Mineiro.



In linea teorica no, ma hanno entusiasmo, praticano un calcio di livello passabile, giocano sostanzialmente in casa con un tifo caldo. Se l'Atletico Mineiro non si sintonizza subito con la partita potrebbe avere qualche grattacapo


----------



## The Ripper (18 Dicembre 2013)

ma Dinho è tornato?


----------



## Denni90 (18 Dicembre 2013)

ma quindi a che ora c'è l altra semifinale?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Assurdo, Casablanca in vantaggio! Avrà senso giocare una finale Casablanca-Bayern Monaco?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Assurdo, Casablanca in vantaggio! Avrà senso giocare una finale Casablanca-Bayern Monaco?


Tipo Inter-Mazembe.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Annullato il 2-0 al Casablanca.


----------



## Van The Man (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Assurdo, Casablanca in vantaggio! Avrà senso giocare una finale Casablanca-Bayern Monaco?



Non dire che non ti avevo avvertito, e che il canto del Galo sarebbe stato laborioso


----------



## Van The Man (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldì ho sentito il tuo sospirone fino qua


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Dinhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo miooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ci pensa Dinho


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tipo Inter-Mazembe.



Sì ma questa sarebbe peggio dai.. quel Mazembe vale 28 casebianche, il Bayern 10 di quell'inter


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dinhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo miooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



mi sono perso il gol del mio idolo, non la sto vedendo..come ha segnato??


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2013)

LOL due a uno Casablanca su rigore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Assurdo 2-1, ma che la giocano a fare la finale?


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi sono perso il gol del mio idolo, non la sto vedendo..come ha segnato??



Punizione illegale


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2013)

Che poi sta casablanca non è campione di nessun titolo internazionale 
Almeno il mazembre campione d'africa


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tre a uno rotfllllllllllll


----------



## Butcher (18 Dicembre 2013)

E' diventata davvero ridicola questa competizione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che cacchio è successo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Penso che ai giocatori del Casablanca ora serva un pallottoliere.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque l'Atletico Mineiro SBROTFL.

Solo Dinho


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2013)

Il Casablanca ahahahah

Saranno tutti trans


----------



## Van The Man (18 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E' diventata davvero ridicola questa competizione.



Cioè, il trofeo vale solo se vince la squadra più blasonata? Io me la prenderei con chi perde, non chi vince. Non è colpa del Bayern se il Galo si fa tirare il collo dai marocchini, come non fu mica colpa dell'Inter se in finale incontrò il Mazembe


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2013)

Si continua qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/bayern-mo...-per-club-21-dicembre-vt13399.html#post357096


----------

